# Got my S3 today!



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

*Got my S3 today This time it's the correct one*

Finally got my TdF edition S3 today, and I built it up right away. The complete bike is 15.5lbs. 

The cable routing was a challenge as it was super difficult to fish the wire out the bottom bracket hole.


----------



## grayfox (Dec 23, 2008)

You might want to think about lowering the speed pickup arm for the garmin...

Bad things could happen if it got bent in towards the spokes...

Jerry


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

grayfox said:


> You might want to think about lowering the speed pickup arm for the garmin...
> 
> Bad things could happen if it got bent in towards the spokes...
> 
> Jerry



I usually have the arm all the way down, but because of the unusually large chainstay of the S3, I have no choice but to set it up as such. It was the only way I could compromise the sensor to pick up the cadence magnet, the wheel magnet and still be able to fit on the chainstay.

The clearance between the spoke and the chainstay is known to be very limited with the S3.. There just isn't space to have the speed sensor arm fit between


----------



## grayfox (Dec 23, 2008)

That is a little tight...

We had to tilt the sensor toward the pedal on my bike *and* place
the magnet on the 'away' spoke inorder to get everything to fit.

Jerry


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

grayfox said:


> That is a little tight...
> 
> We had to tilt the sensor toward the pedal on my bike *and* place
> the magnet on the 'away' spoke inorder to get everything to fit.
> ...



Jerry,

ya your set up is exactly the way I have it on my R3. But for the S3 there is just not room.

Check out the attached pic. See the clearance between the chainstay and the spoke; that is only 9mm


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Ok, i put the arm down and flipped the magnet so i get the thinner side of it for the sensor to pick up. There is only 0.4mm gap between the sensor and the magnet. I will see how that works out. I would think when the wheel deflects during sprints or out of saddle climbs, the magnet will rub the sensor.

I tried putting the magnet on the away spoke, but it was too far for the sensor to pick up a signal


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats on your new Cervelo!

She is beautiful, I think that is my fav color scheme (the TDF one).

Have you had a Cervelo before?? What were you riding before this??

Be prepared to fly!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I also have a R3 which I've been riding for 3 years. 

I am pressed with the comfort and the engineering of Cervelos.. So I decided to get the S3.

The 2010 Cervelos are on their website now.


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

Gotcha, I have two Cervelos right now myself but I am selling my Al Soloist to make room for a new bike next year (steel).

If I am not winning races it is not the bikes fault. lol
Enjoy the new ride, I would love to hear what you think of the differences between the two bikes once you put on a few miles.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Very nice bike!! How do you like the Rotor chain rings? Been think about getting myself a set for Christmas!


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

That S3 is awesome. What is the purpose of the little ports on the down tube? Are they the cable stops? 
How does it ride compared to the R3?


----------



## dmbfan_21 (Aug 27, 2008)

Great looking ride!


----------



## EurotrashGLi (Jul 5, 2006)

Great looking ride! Love the colors on that!

As far as the Garmin issue goes: I ran into this exact same problem with mine this weekend. I have my arm up like you had it in order for it to clear. I should check to see if I can flip the magnet and run it that way. I don't think I'd like only having 4mm of clearance though.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey Kenacycle, how do you find changing tyres on the HEDs? I'm at my wits-end with my DT wheels as it's practically impossible to get tyres on/off (actually had to cut the super-hard conti home-trainer tyre off it today - which was the last straw, they're going!)


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Matt-try Schwalbe's. They are awesome-super light, long lasting, and very easy to mount. I have them on Hed 60/90 jets.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

MattSoutherden said:


> Hey Kenacycle, how do you find changing tyres on the HEDs? I'm at my wits-end with my DT wheels as it's practically impossible to get tyres on/off (actually had to cut the super-hard conti home-trainer tyre off it today - which was the last straw, they're going!)



I had absolutely no problem mounting or taking the tires off the HED and I have done it many times. I had mounted Michelin Pro 3, Pro Grip, Vittoria Open evo cxII, and continental GP4000S on the HED all had no problems.

wow cutting a tire off is a pretty desperate last straw


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

Kenacycle said:


> I had absolutely no problem mounting or taking the tires off the HED and I have done it many times. I had mounted Michelin Pro 3, Pro Grip, Vittoria Open evo cxII, and continental GP4000S on the HED all had no problems.
> 
> wow cutting a tire off is a pretty desperate last straw


I fought with it for about an hour. Bent 2 levers into oblivion. Slipped and jammed a spoke right up under my thumbnail. Gave up. From what others have said, it's not all 1.1 rims, so i guess it must just be the pair I have are on the large extremes of tolerences. I have no problems thumbing the same tyres onto a pair of OP wheels I have (the Spesh ones even thumb off again). C'est la vie...

Good excuse for some new wheels, I say.


----------

